# Cafe Aroma - Lincoln - featured article



## Reviews Bot

Cafe Aroma in Lincoln was featured in the Lincolnshire Echo on 27 June.

Read the article here

Well done to Chris for getting featured - we look forward to hearing about your coffee competition preparation as the year progresses.


----------



## chrisweaver_barista

thanks for your kind words. We have worked hard over the last year and a half to really turn Coffee Aroma into what we believe is a world class coffee bar, we have a way to go, but we're on the right track, and with the support we get, it's all worth it!!

and btw... we're a coffee bar, not a cafe


----------

